
Panolens.js: A JavaScript Panorama Viewer - bryanrasmussen
https://pchen66.github.io/Panolens/
======
gfxgirl
It's so hard spread the knowledge you need to link to versioned libraries.
THREE.JS has a policy of basically ignoring backward compatibility with every
new version prioritizing forward momentum yet this library tells you to just
download the latest version which will likely break.

The library currently doesn't work if you actually follow the docs because
it's not compatible with the current version of three.js

~~~
onion2k
I've cloned the repo and built it with the latest three.js, v0.113.2, and it's
working. There must be something in the CDN versions that's off. I've
submitted a PR to the origin repo
([https://github.com/pchen66/panolens.js/pull/219](https://github.com/pchen66/panolens.js/pull/219))
but whether or not the maintainer will pick it up is an unknown. It does look
a bit abandoned.

My patched repo is at
[https://github.com/onion2k/panolens.js](https://github.com/onion2k/panolens.js)
if you want to clone from something that works with a new version of three (it
works, but some of the tests fail so that it might not be working
_entirely_..)

~~~
gfxgirl
Your PR gets several deprecated warnings and the docs still tell you to
wrongly download the latest three.min.js and use panolens.min.js which are not
compatible. If you actually try it you'll get an error from three.js, versions
don't match

[https://jsfiddle.net/7b3p4txe/](https://jsfiddle.net/7b3p4txe/)

Yes I know I should submit a PR, but the point wasn't to fix the lib. The lib
should use a versioned three.js and the docs should tell you to link to a
versioned three.js, not top of tree. The point is conveying that is hard (easy
to say, hard for people to discover and the knowledge to spread).

IMO Three.js should put the version in the pathname so that if you link
directly their site you'll always get a specific version. This would remove
the issue for all the people that don't manage to find out that linking to top
of tree will break their stuff.

------
martin_a
Shitty page.

Can't open the examples in different tabs, because somebody thought it would
be a good idea to "appify" simple webpages like this.

To everyone considering it: I beg you to stop doing things like that. Please!

~~~
SimeVidas
There are some issues with the HTML as well:
[https://twitter.com/simevidas/status/1230846370543755264](https://twitter.com/simevidas/status/1230846370543755264).

~~~
martin_a
Yeah, spot on. Totally overengineered because iT's So FaNcY!

------
robertoandred
It'd be wonderful if it worked with QTVR files, especially now that QuickTime
Player 7 no longer works as of Catalina.

~~~
netsharc
Hmm... since Javascript does everything nowadays, including reading and
rendering PDF files which can be binary, I suppose writing a program to decode
QTVR files is possible.

How about a VRML parser and renderer? Haha, the 90's is calling...
[http://www.agocg.ac.uk/train/vrml2rep/part1/guide3.htm](http://www.agocg.ac.uk/train/vrml2rep/part1/guide3.htm)

------
aorth
Looks great. I've used Pannellum for viewing Photosphere images created on
Android's Google Camera in the past.

[https://pannellum.org/](https://pannellum.org/)

------
danschumann
Nice! Makes me think I should put a website in front of the scrolling pano bg.

------
mrbuttons454
Looks great, but the inertial panning doesn't quite feel right. Moves too
quickly and stops suddenly.

Testing on Safari/macOS.

------
mryu
Very cool. It works with the motion sensor

~~~
dingdingdang
Not on the iPhone 7 though :/

